# gnome und kde Programme

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich benutze KDE und GNOME Programme.

Der Desktop ist gnome und ist auch so unter Profile angegeben worden.

Doch seitdem habe ich keine Icons mehr in Amarok K3B Kdevelop.

Also die Icons für SAVE Diskettensymbol usw.. fehlen.

Was muss ich installieren um diese wieder zu bekommen?

Welche Lib oder USE Flag fehlt mir?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi JoHo,

also ich hab bei eselect profile list

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop *
```

gesetzt, eben weil ich auch beide Desktops auf meinem System hab.

Und nein ich hab keine Probleme mit Icons. Spätestens nach einem revdep-rebuild war alles immer wieder gut. Hast du vielleicht bei einem media-libs/jpeg oder dem media-libs/libpng update gekleckert?

Was passiert wenn du amarok oder k3b von einem Terminal aus unter gnome startest?

(Vielleicht steht da eine Fehlermeldung die sich über etwas beschwert...)

Grüße

----------

